# Storing roof box



## gmcunni (Aug 31, 2017)

how are you storing your roof box? i used to just stick in a corner of the basement but can't do that any longer. 

found some interesting options on google.  What are you doing?

https://www.google.com/search?q=thu...UICygC&biw=1680&bih=930#imgrc=YnQY5lhoArghQM:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 31, 2017)

Currently it's leaning against the fence in my back yard. I wish I had a slightly higher ceiling in the garage. I would put 4 d-rings in the ceiling and hoist it right off my roof and store it tight to the ceiling.

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 31, 2017)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Currently it's leaning against the fence in my back yard. I wish I had a slightly higher ceiling in the garage. I would put 4 d-rings in the ceiling and hoist it right off my roof and store it tight to the ceiling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app



thinking of the hoist option myself.  for the box and my Jeep's hard top.


----------



## andrec10 (Aug 31, 2017)

Made a frame for it that hangs from the garage ceiling.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 31, 2017)

gmcunni said:


> thinking of the hoist option myself.  for the box and my Jeep's hard top.


I have 2 kayaks hung in my garage with d-rings and cambuckle straps.  But they are turned 90 degrees to the door and have to be brought in by hand.  I rarely use those kayaks, which is good because they are big and hard to get down.


----------



## dlague (Sep 1, 2017)

lay it on the floor in my garage


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 2, 2017)

It sits on on of my top shelves in tje garage no need for a hoist.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 11, 2017)

On some blocks outside behind my garage.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 12, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> It sits on on of my top shelves in tje garage no need for a hoist.


i ended up doing this.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 21, 2017)

If i had quick release mounts I would hang a 1" pipe on the wall of the garage and hang it from that. Since I do not, it stays on all year


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 22, 2017)

gmcunni said:


> how are you storing your roof box? i used to just stick in a corner of the basement



I just stick in a corner of the basement.


----------

